

Ask HN: Average comment score for HN users? - homage

I think I remember previously seeing a site that ranked HN users by their average comment score, but I can't find it now.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
======
ajaimk
<http://news.ycombinator.com/leaders>

------
phob
What does leaders do, if not that?

~~~
homage
Leaders does for the leaders, but not all users. I'd like to find the info for
all users.

